# USB Stick an Huawei P8 Lite anschließen



## Gaggle27 (20. September 2015)

*USB Stick an Huawei P8 Lite anschließen*

Hi liebe Community  

ich versuche jetzt studenlang meinen USB Stick auf meinem Huawei P8 Lite anzeigen zu lassen, jedoch klappt dies nicht. Auf dem USB Stick sind ein paar videos, die ich mir gerne über das Handy anschauen würde. Ich habe schon diverse Apps runtergeladen, wie zum Beispiel einen Dateimanager. Allerding hat es alles nichts gebracht. Der USB Stick war ein Werbegeschenk und funktioniert einwandfrei. ich habe ihn mit einem Adapter an das Handy angeschlossen. 

Ich bin dankbar für jeden Möglichen Lösungsvorschlag! 
hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen  

P.s.: bei dem Handy meines Bruders (HTC ONE) funktioniert es einwandfrei...

MfG

Gaggle27


----------



## FrozenPie (20. September 2015)

*AW: USB Stick an Huawei P8 Lite anschließen*

Schon mal mit dem ES Datei Explorer probiert? Wenn der nichts anzeigt, dann erkennt das Handy wahrscheinlich den USB-Stick einfach nicht


----------



## StarforceZx (20. September 2015)

*AW: USB Stick an Huawei P8 Lite anschließen*

Liegt am P8 , da kann man nur auf ein Software update von Huawei warten.

Evtl. geht OTG mit Custom Roms.


----------



## Gaggle27 (20. September 2015)

*AW: USB Stick an Huawei P8 Lite anschließen*

ok vielen dank! Dann heißt es wohl warten :/


----------

